# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Rhino rat snake care?

## MissterDog

Hey all! Long one no see! Wondering if anyone (I'm looking at you Zinccubus!) has any info or husbandry experiences they are willing to share about rhino rat snakes since info about them (like blue beauties) seem scarce and inconsistent. 

As much as I really wanted a vbb, my husband and I agree a rhino rat snake is more our speed so any info about them would be helpful!

----------


## MissterDog

Small little bump!

----------


## aurum

I haven't owned a rhino rat, but here is a research article I found: https://www.researchgate.net/publica...oma_boulengeri

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-14-2020),_MissterDog_ (01-15-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

Id say theyre just about the perfect snake ...  not too big , not too small  , great to handle ..  slow moving - never seem to sleep ..nice and active if theres loads of branches .. mine spent most of the time up in the branches (where they sleep and eat sometimes) 
It also spent a lot of time submerged  under water ... if it was in the water it still fed and ate underwater !!

Great eaters ...


Oh and theyre ridiculously gorgeous looking ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-14-2020),_MissterDog_ (01-15-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

And I take it you've never been gored?   :Very Happy:

----------

_wnateg_ (01-14-2020)

----------


## MissterDog

Haha barely so I guess that's good XD I got a tiny little pin prick bite once and that barely felt like anything. Now a bite from a vbb, I'm sure I WILL feel THAT lmao

- - - Updated - - -




> Id say theyre just about the perfect snake ...  not too big , not too small  , great to handle ..  slow moving - never seem to sleep ..nice and active if theres loads of branches .. mine spent most of the time up in the branches (where they sleep and eat sometimes) 
> It also spent a lot of time submerged  under water ... if it was in the water it still fed and ate underwater !!
> 
> Great eaters ...
> 
> 
> Oh and theyre ridiculously gorgeous looking ... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for chiming in Zinc! I was hoping to hear from you!


What kind of set up did you keep yours in if you don't mind me asking? Size cage and temps? I've been seeing inconsistencies on what their temperature range should be, specifically their basking temps and humidity.

----------


## MissterDog

> And I take it you've never been gored?


Haha barely so I guess that's a good thing! I got a little pin prick bite once that barely felt like anything haha, so I dunno if that counts. Itched afterwards though. Now a bite from a vbb, I'm sure I WILL feel that haha

----------


## Zincubus

> Haha barely so I guess that's good XD I got a tiny little pin prick bite once and that barely felt like anything. Now a bite from a vbb, I'm sure I WILL feel THAT lmao
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for chiming in Zinc! I was hoping to hear from you!
> 
> 
> What kind of set up did you keep yours in if you don't mind me asking? Size cage and temps? I've been seeing inconsistencies on what their temperature range should be, specifically their basking temps and humidity.


It was a tall Exo Terra glass viv/tank 

Seem to think it was 2 x  2 did 3 tall/high .. loads of branches , small drinking water dish and a bigger bowl to soak  ( mine went from the branches down to the water ) much like other snakes moving from a warm hide to cool hide and back ..

Oh there was a heat mat under the tank PLUS a second one near the top of the tanks back wall - on the outside but next to the branches ..both giving rough temps of 90F ( on the surface ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-15-2020)

----------

